# Spay infection???



## dee7973 (Oct 5, 2007)

Hi all... On friday the 14th I had my boxer mix 5 month old puppy spayed. Her poop has not been as big since (she would make big push poops before), and they are a bit loose. And now I came home from work and the stitching is a bit pinkish. Can I put bacitracin on it to help the healing process?? below are some pics I think it is healing but my mom and husband say it looks infected. Any advise would be greatly appreciated... Thanks


----------



## w8ing4rain (Sep 4, 2008)

You need to call the vet that did the spay. Bacitracin might help externally but if it is infected it probably is more than skin deep. I have had a surgical site infection before. You don't want to mess with it. If it really is infected it will most likely require a strong antibiotic that you will need to get from your vet.


----------



## dee7973 (Oct 5, 2007)

OK I will go see him tonight... He sent me home with antibiotic, half a pill for 10 days... I hope she is ok... Thanks...


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

I agree with taking her back in for the vet to look at her. Is she licking the incision by chance? If so you will either need an e-collar or put a pair of men's boxes shorts on her backwards (tail though fly). Good luck and let us know what the vet says.


----------



## dee7973 (Oct 5, 2007)

The ecollar is on at night... During the day my husband is with her so he makes sure she does not lick, she is pretty good at listening when we say no... I am bringing her in to the vet tonight when i get home from work... Thanks!!!


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

stinkin_lincoln said:


> All I have to say is poor dog. Lets hope she isnt one of the unlucky ones who develop issues due to lack of hormones due to her spay.


That is very very very rare. Even more rare than dogs that get mammary cancer or tumors from not spaying. Why would you say something rude and sarcastic to someone that is asking for help about her/his dog?


----------



## Bikhi Akhbar (May 26, 2009)

because some people are rabidly anti-spay/neuter and have a habit of saying "the sky is falling" whenever someone posts about it.


----------



## salask (Jul 31, 2007)

Dee - good for you for spaying your dog. If you are not in the breeding business, that was the best thing you could have done for your little one, having her spayed! 
Let us know what the vet tells you about the incision.


----------

